# Almost rid of SA! :D



## Nessy (Mar 3, 2011)

These last few months I've made tremendous strides when it comes to my SA. 

Before I would get anxiety when walking from the parking lot at work to my office. Then I only got anxiety when entering the building. 

Now I dont even get anxiety there and when I walk around with people buzzing around me I still don't freak out  I don't know what's changed these last few months to be honest (except getting my first gf) but I'm feeling better then ever! 

The only place I get anxiety now is when I walk alone at malls but I didn't freak out as much there as I did before either when I went the other day. Soon I'll be able to handle any situation it feels like!


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

Nessy said:


> These last few months I've made tremendous strides when it comes to my SA.
> 
> Before I would get anxiety when walking from the parking lot at work to my office. Then I only got anxiety when entering the building.
> 
> ...


That may have made all the difference. im happy for you man :clap


----------



## cool89 (Feb 27, 2011)

could you tell us what book you used to get over your anxiety?
Happy for you dude.


----------



## wmw87 (Apr 20, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Nice story!


----------



## Nessy (Mar 3, 2011)

cool89 said:


> could you tell us what book you used to get over your anxiety?
> Happy for you dude.


I read "Boosting self esteem for dummies", didnt really feel I got anything out of it. Might be because my self esteem is a bit above who that book is aimed for. But if you suffer from very low self esteem I'd recommend it, it has a lot of helpful exercies and examples.

"The Power of Now" by Eckhart Tolle, helped a tiny bit but it has very advanced language so there was a lot I didnt really understand in it.

"The Anxiety & Phobia Workbook" by Edmund J. Bourne, didn't read all of it but it seemed to be a good book with a lot of good viewpoints on different anxieties and phobias. The author also use a lot of examples in it so its easy to understand what he means.

The book I got most out of was "Cognitive Therapy for Dummies". It makes you think in different ways and change your thought patterns so that you become less hard on yourself and more relaxed.

If you were to buy just one of these I'd go for "Cognitive Therapy for Dummies", easy to understand and helped me a lot


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

When I got my first girlfriend it gave a huge boost to my self-confidence.

Way to go Nessy. I may check out some of those books. I've been meaning to read "The Power Of Now" for quite a long time now.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I have that workbook. It has a lot of very useful techniques in it. The breathing exercise was a good one.



Congrats! It is a really freeing feeling to be able to go places without that crushing anxiety.


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

Whoo, keep on truckn' my man!! 

I will have to say that, if you fall and have a bad day, thats ok, get right back up on that horse and keep on riding till you meet that finish line.

It can be done, you can do it, i have no doubt, so keep on going


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

good work.


----------



## DamnExtr0verts (Jan 9, 2013)

*More power to ya man*


----------



## Anxietyriddled (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice going, good to hear some ones beating this.


----------



## marthatav (Jul 26, 2012)

That's amazing, should be proud of yourself!


----------



## Sasha84 (Jan 8, 2010)

Amazing progress! You have plenty to be proud of! Here's to conquering SA very very soon!


----------



## No One Important (Feb 5, 2013)

Congratz! Nothing like the first relationship 

Not to jump the gun or anything, but it's pretty important that you be careful if/when you two break-up. In my experience, I get this great lifting from SA and then, by nature, the breakup causes heavy dips in self esteem and I have a little relapse.

So basically, remember that you're still totally awesome and perfect even without the girlfriend haha


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

Great story  I'm glad you got rid of your SA


----------

